
Mummies Take Manhattan - Vigier
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/mummies-take-manhattan
======
nvader
Slightly related, I found it illuminating to google where the "X takes
Manhattan" snowclone comes from.

[https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/204223/where-
doe...](https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/204223/where-does-the-
take-manhattan-trope-originate)

